
IAB CEO Delivers Fire-And-Brimstone Speech Against For-Profit Ad Blockers - bootload
http://adage.com/article/digital/iab-ceo-calls-profit-ad-blockers/302332/
======
bootload
full transcript, of _" Rothenberg Says Ad Blocking Is a War against Diversity
and Freedom of Expression"_ here ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10975035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10975035)

